# R34 GTR - new battery required, help!



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Hi all, i picked my newly imported r34 from the docks yesterday and unsuprisingly the battery is toast :/ I would like to put a new Yuasa battery on the car but am unsure which type i need, could anyone advise please?

I will probably buy from here: Yuasa Car Batteries


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm after a battery as well.
I think it would be best to find standard terminals adapter and fit a bosch battery like the S4 000 (size should be ok). That's the path I've choosen.
I was thinking about that kind of adapter :


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

ok so i fitted a new battery yesterday, however the new battery is much taller than the old which means the cables dont really sit in the terminals properly. Has anyone encountered this problem? The positive goes into a box of some sort but havent had the time to investigate what this is exactly.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

extend the wires.

depend what battery you bought?


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

buy uk spec battery cable and terminal from rb motorsport,fit proper uk spec battery they sit lower negative lead is long enough with a little persuading the terminal fits no problem positive cable was fifteen quid from japan


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

I fitted a new battery to my R34 this weekend, used this one and it fits a treat

If you have a trade card you'll get a tenner off or so

Fitting it isn't quick however as you have to remove the whole rear bracing panel and the rear strut brace.

Easy enough just time consuming. 

Hope that helps


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

the height of battery wasn't too big ??


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

My r34 battery died a few months ago so I fitted a Bosch and it fits perfectly.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Dave C said:


> I fitted a new battery to my R34 this weekend, used this one and it fits a treat
> 
> If you have a trade card you'll get a tenner off or so
> 
> ...


Thats the exact same as the one i bought but the cables are overstretched and dont sit on the terminals properly for me :/


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably what is required : conversion adapter JIS to SAE


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

R0B said:


> Thats the exact same as the one i bought but the cables are overstretched and dont sit on the terminals properly for me :/


Might it just be that you have put it in back to front? I spun mine around so the terminals were the on the correct side.

Mine replaced the stock battery so I would assume that my wiring is 100% factory. Might your's be adjusted?

From memory i had the label side of the battery facing into the car which left the terminal closest to the correct wire.

Very strange that it doesn't fit on yours?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I did a card board template and my conclusion was the height looks too big.
Some EU batteries would fit easily but they have standard terminal posts.
Hence an adapter would be very handy to fit a EU battery.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Y60-N24L-A

That is what I use (Yuasa).


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yuasa Y60-N24L-A Powersport Battery

That's a good deal. Just reserved one.


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

forgot to add also bought uk spec battery clamp they are wider


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Kadir said:


> Yuasa Y60-N24L-A Powersport Battery
> 
> That's a good deal. Just reserved one.



Kadir, does the motorbike one have enough Cold Cranking Amps (CCA)?

Or is the car tucked up for winter like mine LOL

Russell


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

WUZ said:


> Kadir, does the motorbike one have enough Cold Cranking Amps (CCA)?
> 
> Or is the car tucked up for winter like mine LOL
> 
> Russell


Not sure Russell. But this is the battery I have always used since I bought my car. In fact that particular related to the very battery that was fitted to the car prior to me buying the car. My car is tucked away during poorer weather. 

£35.00 for a new battery is good value to me. So now I will have a spare. :chuckle:


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Cool m8 - on your advice I ordered one today. Gonna try it over the winter to see how she goes.

Always worth having a spare....

Cheers

Russell


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

I am using a Varta Blue Dynamic on mine. Fits perfect, is readily available and does the job nicely with no problems at all.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I finally installed a Bosch S4 001 with these adapters so I can use a battery with standard terminals.
More info here : Changing the battery


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I need a battery for my 34 
I don't want to modify any wiring nor do I want a optima I can't find the sa- something or other code battery that is in there as it's Japanese domestic market only . 

I've been told k11 micra battery fits straight in code 048 is this correct 

Thanks in advance 

I'm running ctek charger and car is in storage . 

Garage guy wants £180 to replace and fit


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I just changed mine last year to a varta battery its the same size terminals and fitted perfectly I cant mind the code though but just look up their website and I've had no problems with it.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

SLA - A19LT is the code for the battery as recommended . 
I cannot find this ****er nowhere 

Someone tell me where I can get this ducker from 

Don't say Nissan as there skankers 

Toyota have it for the supra so going to try them but expensive


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

No idea if this is available where you live but I recently bought a Fullriver Battery HC35 on recommendation and it fits perfectly.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks I'll have a look


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Still no joy 

My battery size is the problem 

Length: 178 mm
Width. : 114 mm
Height ; 203 mm

Pit work battery .


I never had this problem with my old 34 & I doubt if the nurs come with a smaller battery then earlier 34's .


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> *Still no joy
> 
> My battery size is the problem
> 
> ...


Maybe now you'll understand why the rest of us in 2018 either alter the Cars OEM wiring or buy JIS clamp connectors/terminal adaptors on Our Skylines....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/541921-what-battery-you-running.html

HTH!


----------

